# BLM to develop armed branch.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/black-lives-matter-plans-war-on-police-ny-leader-says

From the article:

"The Black Lives Matter movement will develop an armed branch of "peace officers" to combat police brutality in black communities during the so-called "war on police"according to one of its leaders." ​
"We're talking about self-defense. We're talking about defending our communities," (BLM New York Chapter Chairman) Newsome said. "You know what it's like to see a taser pointed at a 7-year-old, you know what it's like to see a 67-year-old black woman ... pepper sprayed and pushed to the ground?" "We are preparing and training our people to defend our communities."

Newsome attended a national conference in Los Angeles of party leadership to discuss how the movement can create a "pathway forward" for people. The plan, called "Black Opts" for Black Opportunities, details how the movement can help to liberate black people. "We have black Special Forces officers advising us, and we will teach and train people in our communities, the Black Opts department of Black Opportunities," Newsome said."

"We pattern ourselves after the Black Panthers, after the Nation of Islam, we believe that we need an arm to defend ourselves," Newsome explained. "We will build and train peace officers to keep the peace in our communities, to defend our communities, to keep our communities safe."​
Newsome says his chapter is raising funds for a "war chest" and plans to build a headquarters in an unused church in New York. "When we start talking about black opportunities and building our war chest to defend ourselves from the war on the poor. .. to defend ourselves against the war that is anti-blackness in America, then people will have to meet a certain criteria."

The "blueprint" for the way forward will be unveiled in Times Square in New York on Sunday at 12 p.m. and delivered to communities across the country. ​​​
*******
It's gonna be a long summer.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/black-lives-matter-plans-war-on-police-ny-leader-says
> 
> From the article:
> 
> ...


Ah....people always be saying something.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is entirely expected.
Their goal is to force out, and take over for, the police. Their claims of "self-defense" will inevitably result in the death of police officers carrying out their lawful duties. If an interaction involves a black person, it will be considered an unjust act, and these "defenders" will involve themselves in the situation and attempt to remove the person from police custody or resort to violence against the officers.
Similar to those "no-go" zones we hear about in predominantly Muslim neighborhoods, they seek the same result. The police will not be welcome. Criminals will have a new safe haven to run to. Even if the vast majority of people in the community are well-intentioned and honest folks, they will seek to protect anyone that "the man" is looking to arrest.

This will all play out swimmingly...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Open Season.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Ah....people always be saying something.


Not sure what you're saying here... sounds like you think it wont happen?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

According to the BLM website (link found in article above) their US branches are in:

Boston, Chicago, DC, Denver, Detroit, LA, Lansing, Long Beach, Memphis, Nashville, NYC, Philly & SouthBend - but there are more, there's one in Charleston and new ones every day...according to FaceBook.

One of their stated goals is to "defund the Police".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mark my words... this will not end well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As the wise old Cowboy Philosopher said many moons ago..Black folks hate white folks much worse than white folks could ever hate them. This guy expalins the hate better than anybody I ever heard. In a nutshell he says we need to pack a gun on our person and know how to use it cause unsaved black folks dont mind to kill us or steal from us. They think we owe em. 
https://www.jesseleepeterson.com/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I try not to paint with too broad a brush. It's not about skin color, it's about culture and upbringing.
Children raised to believe they are victims will be victims their whole lives and have a chip on their shoulder. Children raised to compete and earn what they want, to respect proper authority, and grow up in a stable household will generally become productive adults. I've seen trash of every color. It's got nothing to do with skin, but mindset.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If they cared to learn about guns (rather than just how to shoot them) and found out why most gun laws were started in the first place they may gain a new perspective into who is holding them back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I try not to paint with too broad a brush. It's not about skin color, it's about culture and upbringing.
> Children raised to believe they are victims will be victims their whole lives and have a chip on their shoulder. Children raised to compete and earn what they want, to respect proper authority, and grow up in a stable household will generally become productive adults. I've seen trash of every color. It's got nothing to do with skin, but mindset.


You got it.

One night on my bike, I ran out of gas. A Mercury Grand Marquis with large rims stopped. A very large Black guy dressed like a thug got out and asked if I needed help. He took me to my home for my gas can. Turned out, he served in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I try not to paint with too broad a brush. It's not about skin color, it's about culture and upbringing.
> Children raised to believe they are victims will be victims their whole lives and have a chip on their shoulder. Children raised to compete and earn what they want, to respect proper authority, and grow up in a stable household will generally become productive adults. I've seen trash of every color. It's got nothing to do with skin, but mindset.


^^^^ Ding ding ding....we have a winner folks. I say this all the time, I don't hate skin color just culture. Actually its not even about hate. If someone has a different culture than mine that's fine but when their culture wants my culture to support them all bets are off.



MountainGirl said:


> According to the BLM website (link found in article above) their US branches are in:
> 
> Boston, Chicago, DC, Denver, Detroit, LA, Lansing, Long Beach, Memphis, Nashville, NYC, Philly & SouthBend - but there are more, there's one in Charleston and new ones every day...according to FaceBook.
> 
> One of their stated goals is to "defund the Police".


Yes, very important. They want to defund the police. What does that translate to? Get rid of police altogether. That would be like the wild west again. This idea wasn't thought up by them but placed in their head by the powers that want to destablize the US so they can take it over. Call them what you will...Commies, socialists, NWO, Globalists.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Los Angeles vows to cut 150 million $ from the police budget. I say good! I hope all the large California cities follow along, too. In addition to Cali’s many other problems, the rampant crime which is sure to follow will drive out good people and many many companies and jobs. Cops will quit in droves. The citizens will be living in a mad max hell hole and will maybe finally wake up and stop voting for these assholes. Cali will go from being the richest and most beautiful state to becoming a third world country. Then they can fianally wallow in their “liberal utopia”.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No surprise to me. I look for more violence and more dominoes to fall as we draw closer to the election. BLM is just one of the many factions thrown into the mix. They are after all, such useful idiots for those with the real power. There are puppeteers at work here.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Not sure what you're saying here... sounds like you think it wont happen?


No, it could very well happen, I was just saying that sometimes these factions talk big and then find out things are not quite as easy to implement as they think. There are probably a thousand smaller groups, white, black, brown, yellow....that have similar ideas and get together and talk stuff up and then never quite make it to what they are saying, but it impresses their womenfolk and maybe scares their intended victims if they hear about it. If it happens, in this case, it will not work out the way they are envisioning.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

This is a Great Idea ! All the cops should entirely pull out of black communities and allow these vigilantes to keep the peace, Lets see how fast the corruption drives the "Movement"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


>


This kid has it nailed. However, we all know BLM is not interested in the facts and figures, or even the truth for that matter. The facts, the reality, does not advance their agenda.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


>


That is a great video!!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From the video:
_"We have no business telling white people they need to believe black lives matter until we ourselves recognize black lives matter."_
Sorry kid, you're right, and that reasonable position will go completely unrecognized. They don't want harsh truths, they want fantastical fiction. Only then can they accomplish their slave master's goals.

I did like when he petitioned to the viewer to stop committing crimes.
Reminded me of the scene in "Liar Liar" where the secretary answers the phone and then ask's Carey's character, who is a lawyer, to speak with his repeat client about some legal advice after being arrested again.
He proceeds to take the phone and loudly proclaim, "STOP BREAKING THE LAW A**HOLE!!!", drops the phone, and walks away.
I can't stand to watch anything with that man in it anymore, but that memory still kills me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/black-lives-matter-plans-war-on-police-ny-leader-says
> 
> From the article:
> 
> ...


When the guvment decides to shut them up with reparations for slavery..they will be able to buy all kinds of cute war toys to kill us when they come back for more money on round two..its going to be long and bloody as one of my old high school teachers predicted..but the whilte folks eventually win..according to him anyway.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. patterned after the black panthers. This will go over and end well.....


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> When the guvment decides to shut them up with reparations for slavery..they will be able to buy all kinds of cute war toys to kill us when they come back for more money on round two..its going to be long and bloody as one of my old high school teachers predicted..but the whilte folks eventually win..according to him anyway.


I'm of the opinion that reparations will not happen. 1. If it were to happen it would most likely have occurred durIng the Obama era. 2. It's a logistical nightmare. Too difficult to prove your lineage goes back pre-civil war. I certainly don't think there is a large warring contingency. There are, however, a few with large mouths.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Ha! Got me again. I really should know better by now but I clicked on this because I couldn't believe the Bureau of Land Management didn't already have guns. I really wish one group or the other would change their name


----------

